# Meet My New Puppy



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Hello,

I seemed to have lost the link to this website somewhere when I bought a new laptop a few weeks ago!! So I am late introducing my new baby  I have had her about 5 weeks now and she is an afghan pup which is a first for me 

Some photos from the last few weeks.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Absolutely stunning! 

I don't think there's any Afghans on here so it will be lovely to see pupdates, my mum had a couple when I was tiny, I barely remember them though. Saw some beautiful ones at Crufts this year.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Absolutely stunning!
> 
> I don't think there's any Afghans on here so it will be lovely to see pupdates, my mum had a couple when I was tiny, I barely remember them though. Saw some beautiful ones at Crufts this year.


Thank you!  I missed a couple of the most recent (sunday) pics off so just added them, you can probably see how much she's changed just from the pics. She is huge and hairy now :lol:

They don't seem to be a hugely popular breed, apparently they were THE breed to have in the 70's  No idea why they would be unpopular now... weird isn't it..


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Thank you!  I missed a couple of the most recent (sunday) pics off so just added them, you can probably see how much she's changed just from the pics. She is huge and hairy now :lol:
> 
> They don't seem to be a hugely popular breed, apparently they were THE breed to have in the 70's  No idea why they would be unpopular now... weird isn't it..


Some breeds seem to go in & out of fashion, others, such as labs & GSDs, seem to be perpetually popular.

I remember them being associated with glamorous women in the '70s, they're a very statuesque breed, almost like a canine supermodel.

Maybe people found the whole grooming aspect too much, I remember my mum moaning about burdock seed heads & Afghan coats!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Some breeds seem to go in & out of fashion, others, such as labs & GSDs, seem to be perpetually popular.
> 
> I remember them being associated with glamorous women in the '70s, they're a very statuesque breed, almost like a canine supermodel.
> 
> Maybe people found the whole grooming aspect too much, I remember my mum moaning about burdock seed heads & Afghan coats!


Glamorous? Well, that's just me all over :lol:

I can imagine the grooming in the winter will be fun  Maybe I will have to get her one of these :lol:


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Cute puppy and wow hasn't she grown!

When I saw the first few pictures the first thought that came to my mind was the similarity between her face and Alexandar Orlov from Compare the Meerkat dot com - if you take away the floppy ears that is!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

:lol: A few people have said that!!


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

absolutely stunning!!! i used to walk my neighbours afghans when i was a teenager how lucky are you!!!


----------



## Westy (Feb 19, 2013)

_apparently they were THE breed to have in the 70's _

Oh yes I had mine in 1973. My first dog. He was a black masked cream called Marcus. Seveeg Temujin. I used to fold him into the back of my MGBgt! 

Goodness me that was 40 years ago!!!!!!


----------



## HappyWag (Aug 25, 2012)

He looks so cute and fluffy. When I was young in the 70's a woman used to walk 2 Afghans near where I lived, and I used to think they looked like they were gliding


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Mined my sister had an Afghan coat in the 70s 

BTW she is stunning !


----------



## nishasharma1490 (May 7, 2013)

Awwww sooo cute... very nice pics


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Oh she's gorgeous! There are 2 Afghans is full show coat on my street, incredible dogs; lots of presence!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i adore afghand hounds ,ive always wanted one and an irish wolfhound, have you seen the thread on sight hounds? i love her pics and cant wait to see more,


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! 

I did see the sighthound thread! I put a few photos of my hounds on there 

Here's some new photos of pup today during her walk.










Charge!!!









Her cute little snood:









She LOVES water!









And back home


----------

